# Recrutement développeur Objective-C - VisuaMobile



## VisuaMobile (5 Septembre 2008)

VisuaMobile is looking to recruit mac and iPhone devlopers to participate to its growth (15 people are working with us right now). We are specialized on iPhone applications.

If you have expertise in the following fields, Contact us !

Programming:

- XCode, C++, Obj-C, Obj-C++
- OpenGL / OpenGL ES
- CoreAnimation
- POO PHP.

*Wages considered span from 25K to 50K*

Based in Paris, you will join a dynamic and creative team to design innovating products on iPhone, iPodTouch and Mac.

Send your CV and your cover letter to (dominique.leca@visuamobile.com), It would be much appreciated if you could provide us with code example (Phone +33 1 78 11 93 04)

site : VisuaMobile, iPhone applications


************************************************** *************

Visuamobile, jeune société spécialisée dans la réalisation d'applications iPhone/iPod, recherche activement à étoffer son équipe de production (15 personnes à ce jour) en recrutant des développeurs Mac et iPhone.

Vous êtes expert(e) dans l'un des domaines suivants, contactez-nous !

Développement

- Environnement XCode, C++, Obj-C, Obj-C++
- Traitement du signal Audio/Video (compression, décompression)
- Développement OpenGL / OpenGL ES
- Développement CoreAnimation
- Développement POO PHP.

*Rémunérations variables en fonction des profils entre 25K et 50K*

Basée à Paris, vous rejoindrez une équipe dynamique et créative et participerez à la réalisation de produits innovants pour iPhone/iPodTouch et Macintosh.

Merci d'adresser CV et lettre de motivation à Dominique Leca (dominique.leca@visuamobile.com), une fourniture d'exemple de codes sources sera appréciée.(Phone +33 1 78 11 93 04)

site : VisuaMobile, iPhone applications


----------



## Vivid (9 Septembre 2008)

VisuaMobile a dit:


> VisuaMobile is looking to recruit mac and iPhone devlopers to participate to its growth (15 people are working with us right now). We are specialized on iPhone applications.
> 
> If you have expertise in the following fields, Contact us !
> 
> ...


 
comme c'est mimi..... ce petit texte en anglais  :love:


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> comme c'est mimi..... ce petit texte en anglais  :love:



C'est clair.

En plus franchement être expérimenté en dev OS X, je trouve que c'est quand même très valorisant et qu'il faut être un bon spécialiste. 

Alors les salaires à partir de 25 à Paris K ... 

Si vous êtes experts et que vous maitrisez ce qu'ils demandent, croyez moi vous valez plus que ça ! Ou créez votre boite


----------



## grumff (9 Septembre 2008)

25k à 50k, ça ne me parait pas aberrant. Focalise pas sur la tranche basse.
Moi le seul point qui me rebuterait c'est la localisation géographique. 
Ceci étant dit, il me semblait que les annonces/offres d'emploi étaient interdites sur le forum, même si ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça.


----------



## molgow (14 Septembre 2008)

En effet, merci d'utiliser les petites annonces pour ces types de messages.


----------

